# Problème d'affichage nouvel AppleTV



## bazino (15 Octobre 2010)

Mon ATV présente aléatoirement des problème d'affichage : l'écran devient aléatoirement turquoise, le seul moyen de revenir à la normale est soit de mettre en veille et redemarrer dans la foulée, soit de changer la source hdmi sur ma télé puis revenir sur celle de l'ATV.
S'agit-il d'un problème déjà connu ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Fred 1 (16 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
Idem,en stream sur ma bibliothèque Itunes ou sur Youtube et je crains qu'il se passe le même phénomène sur un film loué et la ça devient très très ennuyeux,est ce un probleme sur une serie d'ATV ,ou de config,je vais passer lundi a un Appstore pour avoir une explication

A+


----------



## dhalxav (16 Octobre 2010)

Pareil + 1


----------



## dhalxav (17 Octobre 2010)

Ne serait ce pas une incompatibilité avec la tv. Pour info j'ai une Sony LCD  82 cm 50 htz acheté il y a 15 jours. 
Ça le fait aussi quand je loue un film. Je v appeler Apple pour qu'il me rembourse et me donne un solution. 
On se tient au courant...


----------



## jpcouss (17 Octobre 2010)

Je viens d'installer la nouvelle Apple TV et j'ai le même problème d'affichage rapporté ici. Au bout de 10-15 minutes l'écran de ma TV devient turquoise. Cela arrive qu'on soit au menu, sur iTunes ou en train de regarder un film. Agaçant pour un produit Apple tout nouveau...

Par ailleurs, sur un film loué (le seul pour le moment) et entièrement téléchargé avant lecture, je constate que l'image n'est pas aussi fluide que cela, avec quelques à-coups qui viennent gâcher la lecture.

Enfin, cela se combine, pour ma part, à un impossibilité de me connecter à la bibliothèque iTunes de mon ordi, pour le moment.

Je ne suis pas content!


----------



## dhalxav (17 Octobre 2010)

j'ai eu aussi du mal a connecter mon ordi à l'apple tv. As tu bien télécharger la dernier version d'itune ?
Va sur le lien, c'est pas trop mal foutu : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4352?viewlocale=fr_FR

J'ai essayé avec un nouveau cable HDMI et ca devient turquoise au bout de 10 minutes. Ca me pète les couilles ! J'ai bidouillé les parametres de ma TV sans succès.
Je me demande si ce n'est pas une histoire de 50Htz et 100Htz
Je crois que nous sommes une minirité a avoir ce blem.


----------



## Fred 1 (17 Octobre 2010)

Oui,peut etre que le probleme vient de la frequence d'affichage,mon ATV est branchée sur un Philips FullHD 100Htz,mais j'ai une option pour passer sur la frequence d'affichage dediée a l'ordinateur,je vais faire le test...

A+


----------



## dhalxav (18 Octobre 2010)

Je viens d appeler le service technique qui fait l échange standard de ma atv.

Voilà


----------



## Membre supprimé 158021 (18 Octobre 2010)

J'ai également fait un échange standard mais toujours même problème.


----------



## Peter Alawin (18 Octobre 2010)

Il semblerait en effet que ceux comme moi qui rencontre ce problème ne l'ait pas solutionné avec un nouvel appareil. Cela voudrait donc dire qu'il y aurait un soucis entre l'ATV et certaines TV ! Moi j'ai une Sony et je viens de voir qu'une personne avait également une Sony !


----------



## Membre supprimé 158021 (18 Octobre 2010)

Dans mon cas aussi c'est avec une Sony


----------



## bazino (18 Octobre 2010)

La mienne aussi est une Sony récente.
Pour info, le problème se solutionne temporairement soit en mettant en veille l'ATV et en la redémarrant, soit en changeant la source sur la télé et en revenant à l'HDMI de l4ATV.


----------



## toutoune94 (18 Octobre 2010)

J'ai le même problème de couleurs turquoises.
Ma TV est une philips. Je pense à un défaut logiciel. J'appelle Apple demain.


----------



## DG1978 (19 Octobre 2010)

Moi aussi une Sony, une TV acheté il y a 6 mois....


----------



## Peter Alawin (19 Octobre 2010)

J'ai lu aussi que ce problème pouvait être du à un souçis entre les 50 Htz et les 60 Htz ... ce qui expliquerait le probleme avec certaines de nos télés. Parait il que ce problème existait également sur l'Apple TV 1 et qu'il a été solutionné depuis en ajoutant des régalages supplémentaires sur l'Apple 1.
J'espère dans ce cas qu'Apple va vite faire une mise à jour pour solutionner son problème sur l'Apple 2.
Si quelqu'un a une autre solution, ... qu'il n'hésite pas bien sûr !


----------



## E Streeter (19 Octobre 2010)

J'ai également ce soucis.
Pour l'instant je le règle en débranchant et rebranchant l'HDMI.
Mais c'est chient.
J'ai une Phillips 1080p 100 hz.


----------



## bazino (20 Octobre 2010)

Quelqu'un a avoir une reponse à ce sujet chez Apple ?


----------



## Peter Alawin (20 Octobre 2010)

Comme je le disais un peu plus haut, ça ne semble pas être un défaut matériel de l'Apple TV, mais une mauvaise communication avec certains postes TV (apparemment récents d'ailleurs). A mon avis, si on appelle Apple, ils vont nous dire de changer l'appareil pour nous en renvoyer un nouveau qui produira le même problème ... puisque certains l'ont déjà expérimenté.

Dans l'idéal il faudrait qu'on soit suffisamment nombreux dans le monde à remonter ce problème à Apple pour que ces derniers se rendent compte qu'il faudrait pondre une petite mise à jour qui normalement devrait régler ce problème ... (problème qui apparemment existait déjà sur l'Apple TV 1 et avait été résolu par Apple !!!)


----------



## sioule (22 Octobre 2010)

Nous sommes apparemment nombreux à constater le même dysfontionnement de l'appletv : l'écran de la télé devient turquoise, de façon récurrente et aléatoire, quelque soit l'usage.
L'intérêt principal de cette petite boîte est le commerce via iTune, et ça ne fonctionne même pas.
Il faut que je songe à sortir de l'iSecte, avant la lobotomie totale.


----------



## micmic7186 (25 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour meme probleme pour moi avec une ecran Philips LCD demain j'appelle le support technique ca m'enerve enormement


----------



## E Streeter (30 Octobre 2010)

Bon ben je viens de tester en branchant l'ATV 2 sur une autre TV : Une Samsung 720p et là miracle pas le moindre écran bleu turquoise pendant la durée du film.
C'est donc bien un problème de l'Apple TV sur certains modèles de TV.
Donc moi 
Phillips 1080p 100 Hz : KO, même en basculant sur 50 Hz
Samsung 720p 50 Hz : OK

De plus sur les forums Apple, la plupart du temps les gens annoncent : Phillips.
Je ne sais pas ce qui fait le conflit entre Phillips et l'ATV 2 ... mais c'est quand même souvent cette marque apparemment.


----------



## awittemb (30 Octobre 2010)

Pour le moment je n ai vu que des TV Sony et Philips touchées, on verra semaine prochaine sur ma TV LG, je recoit mon apple TV normalement ^^


----------



## Silius (8 Novembre 2010)

bazino a dit:


> Mon ATV présente aléatoirement des problème d'affichage : l'écran devient aléatoirement turquoise, le seul moyen de revenir à la normale est soit de mettre en veille et redemarrer dans la foulée, soit de changer la source hdmi sur ma télé puis revenir sur celle de l'ATV.
> S'agit-il d'un problème déjà connu ?
> 
> Merci de votre aide.



Bonjour, j'ai lu ce qui se passe avec Apple PV. Je n'ai pas de solution mais comme vous le même problème.
Je vais téléphoner à Apple pour voir comment résoudre cette difficulté.
Je mettrai en ligne la réponse faite.
Cordialement.


----------



## QMeuh (8 Novembre 2010)

Pour info, ce sujet est traité sur les forums Apple et fait déjà plus de 15 pages!
J'ai également le problème et c'est une situation inacceptable.
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2600405

Et voilà ce que ça donne sur ma TV Sony: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kwintin/5076247616/


----------



## Silius (8 Novembre 2010)

bazino a dit:


> Mon ATV présente aléatoirement des problème d'affichage : l'écran devient aléatoirement turquoise, le seul moyen de revenir à la normale est soit de mettre en veille et redemarrer dans la foulée, soit de changer la source hdmi sur ma télé puis revenir sur celle de l'ATV.
> S'agit-il d'un problème déjà connu ?
> 
> Merci de votre aide.



Bonjour.
Je reviens sur mon message précédent.
Je viens d'avoir en ligne, Apple Assistance.
Le responsable technique avec lequel j'ai conversé, me certifie qu'Apple a pris conscience des problèmes rencontrés avec AppleTV2 sur les télévisions, notamment Sony et Phillips.
Ces problèmes sont généraux et concernent plusieurs pays d'Europe dont l'Allemagne.
Une mise à jour devrait intervenir assez rapidement. Une question de semaines m'a-t-il assuré. Je vais donc être patient. A défaut, le remboursement de l'Apple TV2 m'est proposé.
Information sans doute à faire suivre.
Cordialement.


----------



## Alain67 (13 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour toutes vos précisions ; pour ma part, ATV acheté ce jour, branché sur TV PHILIPS série 9000 et..... écran bleu au bout de 15 minutes d'utilisation environ, m'obligeant à éteindre et rallumer l'ATV... où alors à attendre qq instants et l'écran redevient normal. Inacceptable.
Grace au forum, je sais maintenant qu'il me va falloir attendre la MAJ qu'APPLE ne manquera pas de nous proposer prochainement.


----------



## Silius (14 Novembre 2010)

Alain67 a dit:


> Merci pour toutes vos précisions ; pour ma part, ATV acheté ce jour, branché sur TV PHILIPS série 9000 et..... écran bleu au bout de 15 minutes d'utilisation environ, m'obligeant à éteindre et rallumer l'ATV... où alors à attendre qq instants et l'écran redevient normal. Inacceptable.
> Grace au forum, je sais maintenant qu'il me va falloir attendre la MAJ qu'APPLE ne manquera pas de nous proposer prochainement.



J'ai le même problème avec un Sony achetée récemment. L'assistance Apple dit qu'il va y avoir une mise à jour. Mais j'ai maintenant le sentiment que ce ne sont que des bobards !
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Ne devrait-on pas faire une action commune ?
Avez-vous téléphoné à Apple Assistance ? Que vous-a-t-on déclaré ?
Merci de votre réponse.
AD

Si l'on considère ce qui se passe depuis longtemps déjà sur ces produits, je crains maintenant que la mise à jour attendue ne soit qu'un miroir aux alouettes !
On nous promène, ne pensez-vous pas ?
Avez-vous téléphoné à Apple assistance et éventuellement que vous-a-t-on déclaré ?


----------



## Alain67 (2 Décembre 2010)

J'ai téléchargé hier la MAJ proposée par mon Apple TV à la mise en marche et, sur une vingtaine de minutes de fonctionnement, aucun écran bleu ne s'est manifesté ;pourvu que ça dure... Je reviendrai sur le forum si je constate un dysfonctionnement.


----------



## Alain67 (4 Décembre 2010)

Me revoilà sur le forum, car malgré la MAJ de l'ATV et ce que je disais dans mon message précédent, le problème d'écran bleu persiste. agaçant ++++++.http://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/redface.gif


----------



## nagonags (11 Décembre 2010)

Salut à tous,

Même problème à la maison: Sony KDL-40S5600 + apple tv 2.
c'est vraiment embêtant ce problème...


----------



## personnal (11 Décembre 2010)

nagonags a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Même problème à la maison: Sony KDL-40S5600 + apple tv 2.
> c'est vraiment embêtant ce problème...



t'as fait la mise à jour ?


----------



## nuri1951 (11 Décembre 2010)

personnal a dit:


> t'as fait la mise à jour ?



...je plussoie avec la même question ...le problème devrait être réglé avec la MAJ...


----------



## nuri1951 (15 Décembre 2010)

Apparemment il y a eu encore hier soir une MAJ pour AppleTV2 vers 4.2.1  est-ce que après tout ça il y a encore des problèmes d'affichage ? 

A mon tour j'attends que ça soit résolu pour trouver un moyen de l'acheter dans les pays limitrophes (il n'est toujours pas vendu en Belgique)


----------



## nuri1951 (15 Décembre 2010)

Ca semblerait être résolu  quelqu'un a pu essayer ?

http://www.mac4ever.com/news/59435/l_appletv_corrige_ses_bogues_d_affichage/


----------



## nonod45 (18 Décembre 2010)

bonjour à tous
tout nouveau sur mac et sur ce site , je tiens à exposer mon cas sur ce sujet
pour répondre à ce problème que j'ai pu avoir , j'ai moi aussi une apple tv sur une sony (KDL32BX300) , pour ma petite histoire , j'ai retourné mon atv au magasin ou je l'ai acheter , j'ai eu le droit aussi à un échange d'apple , rien y a fait , même avec la mise à jour (atv et mon lcd) , cette après-midi , je suis aller m'acheter un câble hdmi chez mon revendeur apple (je me disais qu'au moins eux ils vendent du matériel entièrement compatible apple) , et bien ça fait deux bonnes heures que je suis devant ma tv et l'image est nickel , et ce câble je l'ai payer à peine 20 euro donc moins cher de ceux qu'on peut trouver dans des grandes surfaces (c'est un câble de 2m plaquer or pour info) , pourtant , j'ai essayer mon atv chez ma mère avec un autre câble , ca marchait bien (et chez moi , ça plante sur mon écran bien évidement) , aurait-ont du matériel capricieux ? quoi qui en soit , pour mon cas , je n'hésiterais plus entre un bon câble et un premier prix , voila , si vous avez l'occas de tester d'autres câbles ..... je vous tiendrais au courant en cas de changement


----------



## nonod45 (18 Décembre 2010)

fausse joie , ça a recommencer , lundi j'appelle apple , ça fera une personne de plus pour les pousser à faire quelque chose


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous. je suis nouveau sur ce forum et je peux dire merci à l'appleTV 2 et son problème d'affichage sans qui je n'aurais jamais connu ce fofo.
Vous êtes plusieurs à souhaiter une action commune pour pousser Apple à agir.
Vous avez bien raison car appleTV a reçu une récente mise à jour mais celle-ci n'a pas réparer le problème. Donc, pour ma part je n'attend pas une mise à jour ! j'ai payé un produit qui ne fonctionne pas correctement donc retour à l'expéditeur pour remboursement. Le jour ou ce produit fonctionnera correctement, je le rachèterai peut être !

Si tout le monde fait pareil (ce don je vous invite à faire), assurez vous qu'Apple mettra tout en oeuvre pour corriger ce défaut INACCEPTABLE !

Et ce cordon avec iTunes, ça devient vraiment lourd... si c'est pas ma femme qui ferme iTunes par inadvertance ou la gamine qui ferme le capot du macbookpro, c'est l'image qui devient bleu-turquoise...


----------



## nonod45 (20 Décembre 2010)

bonjour
j'ai reçu un mail d'apple hier au sujet de ma réparation , bien évidement , j'ai répondu au questionnaire qu'ils me demandaient de remplir pour savoir si j'étais satisfait  de leur intervention , je n'ai pas manquer de leur dire que l'échange de mon ATV n'a rien résolu et que je n'était pas le seul ,  espérons qu'ils réagissent vite .
j'ai pu remarquer qu'il y avait eu le même souci sur la première ATV qu'ils n'ont pas manqués de revoir ce problème rapidement , alors je me demande pourquoi ont-ils fait une erreur aussi bête 
enfin bref , affaire à suivre ...


----------



## Silius (26 Décembre 2010)

Peter Alawin a dit:


> Comme je le disais un peu plus haut, ça ne semble pas être un défaut matériel de l'Apple TV, mais une mauvaise communication avec certains postes TV (apparemment récents d'ailleurs). A mon avis, si on appelle Apple, ils vont nous dire de changer l'appareil pour nous en renvoyer un nouveau qui produira le même problème ... puisque certains l'ont déjà expérimenté.
> 
> Dans l'idéal il faudrait qu'on soit suffisamment nombreux dans le monde à remonter ce problème à Apple pour que ces derniers se rendent compte qu'il faudrait pondre une petite mise à jour qui normalement devrait régler ce problème ... (problème qui apparemment existait déjà sur l'Apple TV 1 et avait été résolu par Apple !!!)



Bonsoir.
Je me suis fait rembourser l'APPLE TV par Apple qui n'a pas discuté même pour un remboursement hors délai. J'ai aussi une Sony très récente. Même problème. 
Apple devait à ce que l'on m'avait déclaré au SAV prendre en compte le problème et réparer ! Un mensonge de plus !
Rien n'a été fait depuis novembre (moment de mon appel). C'est minable pour Apple de mettre un produit non "requété" avec sérieux et qui pose donc problème au consommateur. 
Au moins que cette incompatibilité soit annoncée. C'est la moindre des choses !


----------



## dhalxav (9 Mars 2011)

Bon ca fait 1 heure que mon apple tv tourne en 4.3 et plus de soucis d'écran turquoise
J'ai une Sony 50 htz BRAVA


----------



## nuri1951 (9 Mars 2011)

dhalxav a dit:


> Bon ca fait 1 heure que mon apple tv tourne en 4.3 et plus de soucis d'écran turquoise
> J'ai une Sony 50 htz BRAVA



SUPER !!! les développeurs qui testaient 4.3 avaient donc raison...je vais directement en commander à un de mes collègues français...car ça ne se vend toujours pas en Belgique...merci à Belgacom


----------



## dhalxav (9 Mars 2011)

ET MERDE, j'ai de nouveau eu écran turquoise mais l'écran est revenu plus vite tout seul en couleur normal.

Fait chier Apple ! C'est pas encore Ca


----------



## nuri1951 (10 Mars 2011)

dhalxav a dit:


> ET MERDE, j'ai de nouveau eu écran turquoise mais l'écran est revenu plus vite tout seul en couleur normal.
> 
> Fait chier Apple ! C'est pas encore Ca



:sick:


----------



## Laurent Fignon (10 Mars 2011)

Théoriquement la mise à jour iOS 4.3 installe un menu "HDMI" dans la colonne "Réglages" et il faut choisir le paramétrage "HDMI = RVB Haut" pour que le bug disparaisse sur les TV Philips et Sony...



Laurent F


----------



## Alphajet (12 Mars 2011)

Moi aussi cette MAJ en 4.3 ne résout pas le problème d'affichage avec une TV Sony... je suis très déçu... Combien va-t-on attendre encore pour qu'Apple résout ce problème bien désagréable...


----------



## Laurent Fignon (12 Mars 2011)

Alphajet a dit:


> Moi aussi cette MAJ en 4.3 ne résout pas le problème d'affichage avec une TV Sony... je suis très déçu... Combien va-t-on attendre encore pour qu'Apple résout ce problème bien désagréable...



Même en paramétrant la sortie HDMI en "RVB Haut" dans le menu "réglage / audio-vidéo" sur l'AppleTV ?


Laurent F


----------



## dhalxav (13 Mars 2011)

SI finalement le probleme est resolu grace à RVB bas 

Trop bien !


----------



## bazino (13 Mars 2011)

dhalxav a dit:


> SI finalement le probleme est resolu grace à RVB bas
> 
> Trop bien !



C'est haut ou bas ?


----------



## Laurent Fignon (13 Mars 2011)

Haut ou bas... 
Bah, il suffit d'essayer, non  ?

A lire les différents forums, il semblerait que pour les possesseurs de TV Philips et la majorité de possesseurs de TV Sony récalcitrantes, ce soit "RVB Haut", alors que pour quelques utilisateurs de TV Sony c'est "RVB Bas"...



Laurent F


----------



## Silius (30 Mars 2011)

bazino a dit:


> Mon ATV présente aléatoirement des problème d'affichage : l'écran devient aléatoirement turquoise, le seul moyen de revenir à la normale est soit de mettre en veille et redemarrer dans la foulée, soit de changer la source hdmi sur ma télé puis revenir sur celle de l'ATV.
> S'agit-il d'un problème déjà connu ?
> 
> Merci de votre aide.



Problème connu bien sûr que oui !
Il semble que Apple n'ai rien réglé depuis la mise en vente de Apple TV 2 !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h27 ----------




Alphajet a dit:


> Moi aussi cette MAJ en 4.3 ne résout pas le problème d'affichage avec une TV Sony... je suis très déçu... Combien va-t-on attendre encore pour qu'Apple résout ce problème bien désagréable...


J'ai eu ce problème avec uneTV  Sony. apple n'a rien réglé. J'ai demandé le remboursement hors délai et j'ai été remboursé. Il est manifeste que Apple n'est pas bien sur ce point. C'est quand même lamentable de n'en pas avertir les consommateurs !


----------



## elodiesp (11 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Voilà mon soucis: j'ai acheté 3 séries tv sur *ITUNES *
La premiere je la lis normalement via l'apple TV 
La deuxieme et la 3eme sortent en format 4/3 apparemment car deux bandes noires sont visibles à droite et à gauche de l'image !
Je  ne comprends pas pourquoi et j'ai réessayé de lire la 1ére pour voir   et celle ci est toujours normale(elle occupe bien tout l'écarn de la tv)
Les parametre de la TV ne changent rien ,j'ai essayé.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





pouvez vous m'aider! 

Ayant acheté les séries sur itunes je pensais que je n'auaris pas de soucis.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci pour votre aide

et si vous ne pouvez pas...comment contacte t on le "chat" dépannage d'apple?


----------

